# AH Supply Reflectors



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone ever bought these separately? Do they come with holes already drilled so you could easily fit in the bulb clips? I need to know as soon as possible so I can go ahead and order two for my light since I've decided to take apart my JEBO and use its parts to build a brand new hood. The included reflector simply wasn't adequate, let alone giving the bulbs enough room to dissipate heat. Many thanks!

Paul


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have purchased their 55W retrofit which comes with the reflector, and have also purchased the reflector for a diy hood for my 10 gal (2 x13W). I didn't have to drill any holes in any of the two. In any case, just call him. I can attest to his willingness to assist as needed.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Paul,

I have never used AH but I do believe the reflector is just polished aluminum. In that case, if the holes are not where you want them it is a very simple matter to drill aluminum. You can use regular drill bits, it drills very easy. Just put a piece of wood behind to support he metal as you drill so you don't deform that spot.

Hope that helped


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

If you don't have a drill, it is thin enough to puch through with a nail and hammer too. Just make sure you have some wood under it like Dennis pointed out.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Good deal, guys Thank you for the speedy assistance! I am gonna place an order now then. The easy drilling part definitely lifted my previous worry about whether I can mess around with the reflector or not. I can't wait any longer because the plants are starting to wither a bit.

Paul


----------



## cloran (Aug 2, 2004)

*worth the money?*

Do you really benefit from having them vs. not having them. Are these prolly about the best for the money? Making a part list for my DIY hood.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

That would be a Yes x 2.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Gomer said:


> That would be a Yes x 2.


Agreed, Reflectors play a vital role in light distribution. The benefits of having good reflectors is crucial. AHSupply's Reflectors are top notch.

Matt


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wanna do a final input from my experience. I ordered two from AH Supply. Put them in along with JEBO parts into the new hood I built. All I can say is it was like looking at a whole new BRIGHTER world When not using the hood, you can also double the reflector's use as mirrors, haha! I managed to spook myself several times during the night when I walk passed by it. The reflector will come with bulb clips and necessary screws plus an instruction. Good luck and have fun!

Paul


----------

